
A metabolic master switch underlying human obesity - amelius
http://news.mit.edu/2015/pathway-controls-metabolism-underlying-obesity-0819
======
gwern
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10109775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10109775)

